# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Rodina pusa - curenje mokraće izvan pelene

## vstarc16

Pozdrav svima,

ispričavam se ako je već odgovoreno na ovu temu, ali pretragom ne nalazim odgovor. Nakon 2 mjeseca počeli smo koristiti platnene pelene Rodina pusa i zaštitne gaće od poliuretana. Problem nam predstavlja da je Ani za 1.30 h mokar i kombinezon, a kamoli pelena. Pelena je pritegnuta, ali ne stegnuta (ne ostavlja tragove pritiska na koži). Sugestije?

Vanja

----------


## Lutonjica

nije bitno da je pelena stegnuta, nego da su zaštitne gaće dobro stegnute i da *apsolutno nigdje* ne viri dio pelene izvan zaštitnih. dakle, prvo to provjerite

----------


## winnerica

Možda ti beba bude na boku malo dulje, pa si pišalina nađe put uz nogicu; i nama se to povremeno znalo dogoditi ali u pravilu su moje cure bile u platnenima po cijelu noć (znači od 19.30 do ujutro oko 8h (u jednoj) i nikad ili gotovo nikad im nije procurilo ništa, a inače su puno pile cijelu noć. Vježbaj malo postavljanje pelene  :Wink:

----------


## vstarc16

Hvala na savjetima.

Vanja

----------


## zasad skulirana

i meni se to dogadjalo par puta sa Rodinim newborn u pocetku,bila bi na boku pa bi joj iscurilo niz nogicu....vjerojatno sam u startu bila malo smotanija sa namjestanjem ali i zato jer je N. bila jako mrsava sa tankim nogicama pa bi malo bilo lufta oko bedara....

----------


## Rivendell

Ne znam koliko je beba stara, ali čim malo "popuni" pelenu tj naraste, neće curiti više niz nogu.

----------

